# Filter Question



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

420 gallon tank with 75 gallon wet/dry using a 100 RLT (2000 gal/hr) pump for recycle (overflow return); separate closed loop 250 series cannister w/40RLT (800 gal/hr) pump (bottom of tank return), 114W UV sterilizer. Where will I see problems? (except my wallet)


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

*GOD BLESS* Most people keep fish in a 75 and you're using it as your friggin filter! Thats crazy on a very large scale. I can't answer your question though. Lets see some pics of this outrageous setup.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm jealous. Do you have it up yet? If so, please post some pics.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr.P said:


> *GOD BLESS* Most people keep fish in a 75 and you're using it as your friggin filter! Thats crazy on a very large scale. I can't answer your question though. Lets see some pics of this outrageous setup.


 My thoughts exact!!!







Pls..


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

a lot of people prefer two smaller pumps over one gigantic one in situations like this. if one goes out or has any other problem, you wont be as fucked


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

You guys wanted pics.....the tank was delivered today...filter system next week. Here are some pics


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Coming down the stairs to the basement (remember, this thing weighs 1200 pounds empty, and 5000 pounds full)


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

*HOLY CRAP!* That is a big son of a bitch! And heavy!


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

here it is baby


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Freak'in nice!!! Cant wait to see what you got in store for that tank!!!


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

HOLY SH!T. That tank is amazing. Good luck with it


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i bet those guys were pretty excited to see you snapping pics, instead of helping them move your tank









please, we gotta know whats going in that tank . . . the suspense is killing me 
(please let it be a geryii shoal, please let it be a geryii shoal, please let it be a geryii shoal, )

nice stand btw









~Will.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

the blonde guy in the middle of the first picture looks like he's way pissed about his job right about now


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Presently, the plan is to move a dozen RBP's that are now in a 75 down there. They are about 5 months old, and about 4-5" long. I want to grow them large (12"+) so i won't add too much more (atleast nothing that will live!)......


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Just curious, how much did you spend? You make me want to get one now!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

That is truely awesome. I take it you either payed those guys, or bought a LOT of beer! Great pics!


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

tecknik21 said:


> Just curious, how much did you spend? You make me want to get one now!


 It wasn't cheap. The tank goes for about $6200, but I talked them down a bit. With tax, delivery ($500), and dismantling of a previous tank (which I'll make into furniture), I think they are into me about $4980. I still have to pay for the filtration system that will be another $3400. So it will be about $8400, plus I still will need to get things like gravel, and build a lighting system, run a few 20-amp circuits, etc. Probably when all is said and done, it's $10K. Pricey, but it's top shelf....great glass (all polished edges, really sweet).


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

10g's for a tank that will house a dozen reds?? man, kinda seems a little wastefull IMO

no offense, its 10 times the tank I will ever own (mabye 5







), I just think there should be something spectactular in a tank like that (like some piraya or BIG caribas or a couple BIG ternz's)

what are the dims on it?

~Will.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

wastful? did you happen to notice his driveway? or maybe it was his watch?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

you missed the point. i'll try to be a little more clear.

i was giving him props on such an awesome and expensive setup, but was wondering why the only planned inhabitants were to be a dozen RBP's.

~Will.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

no iLLwiLL, it wasn't a crack at you, i apoligize if you take it that way, i was giving this dude respect, cuz he's got a nice setup and other stuff...

anyways this guy







!!!

i wish i had a setup like that. and how thick is te glass on that 420?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice setup... Are you adding the UV system as a clarifier? If that's the case, I think you can save a lot of money by getting a 40 watt unit instead of the 114W (not only in the cost of the unit but also in energy consumption). Just pick a smaller pump to recirculate the water through the unit or "T" off the main pump and control the flow going in with a ball valve. I know pond owners that use a 40W sterilizer to clarify outside ponds in excess of 2,000 gallons.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Huge tank...congrats...







!


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry, I don't want to start a war! I'm probably a bit older than you guys (42), and have been at this for over 30 years; yeah it's a lot of money, but when you get to be my age, most of the stuff you need is in place. I finally reached the point where I can get some toys. Anyway, it eeps me out of trouble (I am very good at getting in trouble given any latitude at all!).

The tank is constructed of 3/4 inch high quality glass (all polished, etc.). I put it in the basement due to the weight. I was just afraid that if something happened, it could do a lot of damage. Down there, there's not much to damage. I calculated that even if all of the water spills, it is only going to be 0.35" deep. It'll be a pain in the ass, but no damage. Also, to put this upstairs, it would require reinforcing the floor (5000 pounds).

To answer the UV comment, I'm not an expert. This is what the guys who built the tank recommended (114W UV lamp). I told them I will have RBP's and maybe other predators. They said that feeders carry a lot of disease and that this UV lamp will help to keep that in check. So I guess it is for more than clarifying, but as I said, I'm not an expert. I just told them to recommend a system that would keep the tank clan and minimize m upkeep. They told me that unless I really abuse it, I should only have to lean the cannister at most, every 3 months. They also said I'll have to clean the UV lamp once a year. I think they meant the tube inside it.

Anyway, right now it will be 12 RBP's. I may look for some other bad asses to put in. I like growing them from baby's, so the existing 75 will be a good place to bring any ewbie up to 4-6 inches, then bring him down to the 420. Here is one more pic, with the glass cleaned up.

RL


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i wish i was this guy

MAKE SURE TO POST PiCS WHEN ITS FULL!, and what are you doing, throw some water in there and get it cycling!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dammmmmmmmmmmmm thats a huge tank


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow, Red Bellies would definetly be my *last* choice of fish to put in that thing. I don't know much about Rhom's, but it's probably big enough for a few of them. You could even fit quite a few piraya in there with plenty of room to get beefy.

Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Tank! But I would of gotten it wider than taller. Thats just me.


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok, a couple of you are saying RBP's are a waste for this tank. I'm not real familiar with other piranha species....is there a quick review somewhere I can read (a link maybe?)? My main concern is compatibility. I like the RBP's because you can have lots of them and they can get pretty large. I heard blacks are a no no, and I don't want just one fish. What about Pacu's? Educate me and I'll load this baby!

I haven't started to load the tank yet because I'm going away for a week, then they will deliver the filtration components. I'll need a week or so to get the bugs worked out, then I'll fill her up, get gravel and plants/etc. in, then add chemicals, then put in 3 or 4 dozen goldfish and wait. I know some guys think the RBP's will kill the goldfish and not eat them. Mine used to do that until I discussed it with them. They understand now. They kill and devour all of the fish before killing another. Actually, I have no idea how they figured out that I wanted them to do that. For a while I would just put 1 in at a time, then 2 or 3, then 6, then I just dumped them all in. Anyway, the 3 or 4 dozend feeders won't be a problem.

Looking forward to hearing about the other fish I should get...RL


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Reds are not a waste of time. Just a little garden variety is all. You should start a new thread in piranha discussion asking this, you'll get some better responses there.

Impressive set up.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ralphinnj said:


> Ok, a couple of you are saying RBP's are a waste for this tank. I'm not real familiar with other piranha species....is there a quick review somewhere I can read (a link maybe?)? My main concern is compatibility. I like the RBP's because you can have lots of them and they can get pretty large. I heard blacks are a no no, and I don't want just one fish. What about Pacu's? Educate me and I'll load this baby!
> 
> I haven't started to load the tank yet because I'm going away for a week, then they will deliver the filtration components. I'll need a week or so to get the bugs worked out, then I'll fill her up, get gravel and plants/etc. in, then add chemicals, then put in 3 or 4 dozen goldfish and wait. I know some guys think the RBP's will kill the goldfish and not eat them. Mine used to do that until I discussed it with them. They understand now. They kill and devour all of the fish before killing another. Actually, I have no idea how they figured out that I wanted them to do that. For a while I would just put 1 in at a time, then 2 or 3, then 6, then I just dumped them all in. Anyway, the 3 or 4 dozend feeders won't be a problem.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about the other fish I should get...RL


 first pacus get big and ugly htye eat alot and splash water everywere

second heres a link 

third my reds tear feeders apart and once and a while they might leave a head

but thats just turns to food for my crayfish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats one nice big ass tank
whatever you put in it will look amazing
nice one
dixon


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

forget about piranha's that tank is perfect for a mermaid.

Nice tank, and RBP's are cool.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nice. id add a couple other pygocentrus species in with those red bellys just to mix things up a bit.








ill never have a tank like that


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

your my idol, lol. All the info you need is here. with a few seaches and some time you will have a massive amount of knowledge of p's as well as anything else your looking for. Geez, I cant get over that monster.


----------

